# Advice on next step please



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all, I'm hoping to get a bit of advice of you more clued up folks if I could please.

i have had the Oracle for a few months now (I know what your thinking haha, upgrade already! Hah)

Coming from a Moka pot and blade grinder, this is a most dramatic improvement and I thoroughly enjoy the coffee from it. I tend to make about 3-4 drinks a day with it.

What I'm finding now is that on a weekend myself and my wife would like a brewed drink, most likely French press (see where I'm going) so this means another grinder. I have been thinking of the wilfa as I hear good things.

Then I got thinking (I really shouldn't), my wife does like the occasional decaf and although it's not too difficult to swap beans on the oracle it isn't ideal.

Sooo, what do I do? I have been thinking I might as well get a grinder that is set to espresso for the most part and I can use that and decaf with the built in or at least that's an option and then on a weekend just shift it to a coarse setting and grind for brewed. So it wouldn't be going from one setting to another very often at all, once maybe twice a week. Then if I don't have/need decaf in then I can use the oracle built in if I like.

the reason I'm thinking like this is because I can lay out 100 quid for a wilfa that won't grind for espresso but I could in a few months have a budget of say 200-250 which may get me a more versatile and potentially better grinder.

im on no rush but just wondered what your thoughts were? Any ideas on set up and potential grinders and mods would be welcomed. I'm quite handy with tools and the like so I would be happy to play about if things weren't too difficult.

thanks all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hangrinder ? Get a wilfa and single dose your decaf in the oracle


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The first rule of grinders is that they are generally easy to work on.

As with anything mechanical, uncleaned machines and corrosion can present challenges. but in general they can be fixed up.

I think therefore that you should be scouring gumtree and ebay for a machine or two that can live in the cupboard when not needed

So, if you spot something cheap, ask the guys here what they know about said machine and if it is what you need/want see how cheap you can get it.

example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carimali-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-MODEL-NO-G1-INOX-/132250826678?hash=item1ecac377b6:gR4AAOSwvjdZXMhP

This is quite big (216 x 560 x 450 with hopper 15Kg) and I think 75mm (I have seen info pertaining to a 63.5mm version too but.....) A recent one sold for £130. Solid construction good results less well known make so might be a bargain, who knows


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> hangrinder ? Get a wilfa and single dose your decaf in the oracle


Thanks mr boots, I've seen good reviews of rhino and knock. Thx wilfa is definitely a good option for the brewed


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> The first rule of grinders is that they are generally easy to work on.
> 
> As with anything mechanical, uncleaned machines and corrosion can present challenges. but in general they can be fixed up.
> 
> ...


thabks for your advice , I work in a small engineering place so would have access to any gear I would need, certainly worth looking into. Appreciated


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably you bought the Oracle to cut down on space and have something easy to use. Adding another grinder and one that makes the machine harder to use seems counter intuitive


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get an ex commercial grinder - will last forever - but debate aesthetics with your other half first


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably you bought the Oracle to cut down on space and have something easy to use. Adding another grinder and one that makes the machine harder to use seems counter intuitive


Yes for convenience, I was just thinking out loud really. I thought about the wilfa for brewed coffee, probably once a weeks worth of use so probably would put away when not using. I guess I just wondered whilst I was at it if it was worth paying a bit more and getting multi use if you see what I mean.

im probably edging towards just the wilfa, that way I'm still covered from all angles and changing beans on the oracle is in reality not a hassle at all and won't be required too often.

I get carried away sometimes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wilfa are great value and make good brewed coffee from the limited brews I have had from one.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wilfa are great value and make good brewed coffee from the limited brews I have had from one.


Yes I've only heard good things too. I think they have upgraded it very recently to a better motor too without much or any change in price. Workshop coffee do a nice little bundle. Do you own one?


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I bought my old man one recently and he's thrilled with it.

Im trouble with my mum though as he is now spending all his time weighing beans, talking about beans and asking for a machine .


----------

